# pictures i take with my mobile phone show up as 0kb and cannot be opened on computer



## ineedyohelp

I was very disappointed to find out about this issue right after I got home from holiday..
I will try to be as precise and brief as possible so that you can understand what it is all about.

First of all, my mobile phone is Jalou Dolce&Gabana (Sony Ericsson). I decided to get photos with it instead of my camera and I really wish I could turn back time right now...

So while taking pictures with it and after some time, I got a message saying ''Memory card unavailable, the pictures will be saved on the phone''. Right after I got each picture, I would see the ''saving...'' message, so the picture did save, and I was able to look at it (the taken pic) for some seconds before the phone took me back to camera mode. So I did not suspect anything unusual was going on. Plus, I never got a message saying ''not enough space'' or something similar.

Whenever I wanted to see the pictures I took, my phone wouldnt let me, and I got the message ''The picture is too big for this use''. 
But I did not pay attention because this has happened in my other phone and I can view pics just fine when I transfer them to the computer. 
Just out of curiosity though, I clicked one of the picture's details and I saw ''size: 0 b''. It got me wondering for a sec there! How can I get the message ''too big to display...'' when the size is 0 b?! and how can it be 0 bytes? The other details such as date taken, time etc exist.

So some of the pictures were visible on the phone, some were not! When transfering them to the computer, they dont appear either!!! When I try to open them I get the message ''Windows Gallery cant display the picture because it is an empty file'' ! When checking phone free space i get 300 MB free. So how can it be that the pictures arent accessible? 
It is driving me crazy, I got all these photos I just NEED to see them, they cant just be empty!!! 

I have already tried Sony Ericsson PC Suite, Companion, and other programs, even jpeg repair, irfanview, nothing worked so far. I tried cmd it found no errors. I really dont know if any of these make sense, where should I turn to? I emailed sony ericsson and tried to go on the forums but they seem to be down.
So this site is like my last chance...What can I do? Is there a way to get my pictures back, finally see them?

I would be so grateful for any help, I really need it atm.


----------



## abilenewillson

images clicked by your phone are broken images, you can not open in your computer.You need to update your phones's software so that it will clicke the pictures and save them completely.


----------

